# Super Pod von Kogha?



## Archivar91 (10. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

wollte mal fragen, ob jemand von Euch damit Erfahrung hatte? Bin gerade auf der Suche nach eine STABILE Rutenauflage fürs Feedern am Rhein, neigte langsam zu einem Brandungs-Dreibein, heute sehe SuperPod stark reduziert im Netz. Die erste Frage, ob das Gerät sich mit einer Tasche beschweren lässt (kein Haken auf dem Bild vorhanden) und die zweite, ob man dadrauf die Ruten möglichst senkrecht auflegen kann.

Danke im Voraus

Archivar91


----------



## upahde (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Super Pod von Kogha?*

Hallo,

bin gespannt ob das Teil einer hat und was für Erfahrungen gemacht worden sind. Ist schon der Hammer von 139,95 auf 49,95 reduziert. 

Würde mich auch reizen den zu dem Preis kannst keins selber bauen. 

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Archivar91 (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Super Pod von Kogha?*



			
				upahde schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> bin gespannt ob das Teil einer hat und was für Erfahrungen gemacht worden sind. Ist schon der Hammer von 139,95 auf 49,95 reduziert.
> 
> ...


 
Ja, so dachte ich mir auch, aber es scheint so zu sein, das Ding kennt hier keiner so richtig. Schade


----------



## esox_105 (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Super Pod von Kogha?*

Ich persönlich würde mir das Rod Pod nicht kaufen, denn die ganze Konstruktion sieht in meinen Augen nicht gerade vertrauenserweckend aus.


----------



## upahde (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Super Pod von Kogha?*

Hallo,

hab mich mal umgeschaut und dieses Teil hier gefunden. Ist das nicht das selbe wie das Kogha?

Gruß Uwe


----------



## esox_105 (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Super Pod von Kogha?*



			
				upahde schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> hab mich mal umgeschaut und dieses Teil hier gefunden. Ist das nicht das selbe wie das Kogha?
> 
> Gruß Uwe


 

Die gleichen sich ja wie ein Ei dem anderen.


----------



## upahde (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Super Pod von Kogha?*



			
				Archivar91 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wollte mal fragen, ob jemand von Euch damit Erfahrung hatte? Bin gerade auf der Suche nach eine STABILE Rutenauflage fürs Feedern am Rhein, neigte langsam zu einem Brandungs-Dreibein, heute sehe SuperPod stark reduziert im Netz. Die erste Frage, ob das Gerät sich mit einer Tasche beschweren lässt (kein Haken auf dem Bild vorhanden) und die zweite, ob man dadrauf die Ruten möglichst senkrecht auflegen kann.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

schau mal hier hab da noch was gefunden was dir weiter helfen kann bei deiner Entscheidung.

Gruß 
Uwe


----------



## Alexander (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Super Pod von Kogha?*

Man stellt oft bei Kogha Dingen fest das es sich um billige Nachbauten handelt. Wegen dem oben genannten Preisunterschied: Ich habe mal ein Messer bestellt das günstiger war, aber dieses hatte dann einige Kratzer und die oberfläche war etwas zerstört. Ich würde das Pod nicht kaufen.


----------



## gerätenarr (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Super Pod von Kogha?*

*Angler ködern Fische, Askari ködert Angler !!!!*

*Preise kann man machen !!!* 


Wenn ich edwas erfolgreich verkaufen will, setze ich erst einen |uhoh: *höheren* |uhoh: Preis.


----------



## Heiko1978 (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Super Pod von Kogha?*

Hallo
Also ich habe denn  Kogha Super Pod von Askari und bin damit bestens zufrieden er steht fest und sicher da wackelt auch nichts.
Gruß Heiko


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Super Pod von Kogha?*

Hy leute da kein Akari link von euch funzt kann ja ma jemand den Pfad reinschreiben oder ma die Artkilenummer reinstellen währe ziehmlich net denn ich habs bei nem freund gesehen und der wahr auch zufrieden und bei dem Preis werd ich mir auch eins kaufen.

BITTE!!BITTE!! Wenn mer ma betteln draf *schleim*

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## esox82 (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Super Pod von Kogha?*

hier die artikelnummer: 104789
hier ist die nummer meines pods: 104206
ich hab den seit 2 jahren und bin begeistert davon,einziger nachteil: die sounderbox ist nicht kabellos,du kannst dein zelt also nicht sehr weit weg aufbauen
mfg Andy


----------



## Heinz.Goldbach (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Super Pod von Kogha?*

Kurze Info.
Das Kogha Super Rod Pod hat die ASKARI Artikel Nr.: 93323 85 585 und kostet jetzt 39,95.
Ich habe eins für meinen Sohn erworben.
Die Stabilität (vier Beine) des Pods ist gut und die Verarbeitung bei diesem Preis tadellos.
Der Aufbau ist einfach, geht schnell und die Bißanzeiger meines Sohnes mit Hängern und Zubehör passen auch noch in die mitgelieferte Tasche.
Mit der Qualität eines Rod Pods für mehrere hundert Euros kommt es natürlich nicht mit. 
Ich bin mir jedoch sicher, das man auch mit diesem Pod glücklich werden kann- vor allem bei diesem Preis-.


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Super Pod von Kogha?*

Jap bei diesem preis kann mer wirklich glücklich damit werden und meiner meinung nach kann es mit so manchen pods in wesentlich höheren preisklasen so 150€< aufnehmen

mg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## DerAngelGott (14. April 2009)

*AW: Super Pod von Kogha?*

Er kostet 59,95 ..
oder?


----------



## DerAngelGott (14. April 2009)

*AW: Super Pod von Kogha?*

Bin auf der suche nach einem pod..
was würdet ihr mir für ein pod empfehlen?
Will ungefähr so ein wie der kogha pod


----------

